# The Snow Plow shovel?



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I decided to buy into this shovel after reading about it for the last 2 years. I bought a 30" shovel. It's a nice shovel but you can't "shovel" with it. When they say "snowplow" they mean it. I have another shovel (blue plastic) that is 28" wide. It has a tall face on it and rolls the snow WAY better then this shovel. This shovel didn't do anything better then the other one I have. In some cases I had to set it aside and grab the blue shovel. It seemed to scrape better and move more snow faster!

So Snowplow.com your shovel is grossly over priced when comparing them to any other shovel. I could have bought 3 of the other shovels for the same price that does a better job. I like the idea but the actual use of the shovel is far from faster OR easier then a conventional shovel. Not trying to start anything but for the price I paid, I'd almost expect it to have a built in snow blower.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

What kind of shovel do you have? Can you post a link or pic?

TheSnowPlow is not the end-all/do-all tool. We keep other styles of shovels with us.....and my guys(including myself) use TheSnowPlow more than anything else. 
You should've bought the 36 incher....since you already have a similar style shovel, that is only 2in difference in width. 

I've been thinking about getting a few more 36'ers. I dont have enough for all my guys, some are using 30's. I've got a couple guys wishing they had 36'ers, because they all tell me "if we cant do it with the 36in, then we go to a "scoop" style shovel....or get the blower out".


----------



## PushnSnow (Dec 2, 2012)

I like mine. I have two, the 30 and the 36. I use the 36 far more than the 30, and plan on getting the 48 next. I also carry an aluminum grain shovel which I prefer in situations I have to scoop the snow. I rarely have to scoop the snow because that is back breaking labor intensive work and I'm an anti labor kind of guy. My snow plow brand shovels seem far more durable than any others i've used, and I feel it's been a good investment. To each their own though.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

snocrete;1551725 said:


> What kind of shovel do you have? Can you post a link or pic?
> 
> TheSnowPlow is not the end-all/do-all tool. We keep other styles of shovels with us.....and my guys(including myself) use TheSnowPlow more than anything else.
> You should've bought the 36 incher....since you already have a similar style shovel, that is only 2in difference in width.
> ...


It looks like this one but bigger. I'm not saying the shovel isn't a good investment. After using it, I feel it has it's place and will use it. I got the 30 because I didn't want to try and push a 3ft path with 3-4in of snow. I find I use it for final clean up before I leave. One thing I did notice is I can't pick up the snow with the SP like I can with the blue shovel.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

We run Snow Plows and also have a pile of the blue Arctic Blast shovels at our shop. The snow plows work awesome for 1 to 1.5 inches which is where we typically scrape them. The only time I would consider using the blue ones is when we actually need to scoop like 3 inches or more, AKA getting way behind on our sidewalks. 

If you find it spilling over the back, stand it up a little steeper and speed up. This will often get a rolling action started like the plow on your truck and you can literally run behind it (on a smooth walk of course).

Before we bought the Snow Plows some of the blue shovels would hardly last one storm and they would break. Handles fell off, blades cracked, that chinsy little pot metal cutting edge would wear through and start leaving a film of snow on the surface, etc. We are at two seasons on the snow plows and not one breakage. I remember going in to the hardware stores during an event and buying them out just so we could finish our route. At $20 or so for the cheapies that might last a few storms or $50 for a 30" Snow Plow thats almost a permanent investment I won't complain about the price.

I agree with the above post that the Snow Plow is not the end all tool though. Keep your blue one and if you must scoop use it.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've always found the best shovel is the one someone else is using.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

OC&D;1552236 said:


> I've always found the best shovel is the one someone else is using.


AGREED Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1551759 said:


> I didn't want to try and push a 3ft path with 3-4in of snow.]





trustyrusty;1551823 said:


> The snow plows work awesome for 1 to 1.5 inches which is where we typically scrape them. The only time I would consider using the blue ones is when we actually need to scoop like 3 inches or more.


You guys need to hit the gymj/k...I would say over 4in is about when my guys tend to start using other tools/methods. Heck, I've had a few of the guys request I get a few of the 4fters to try out.



OC&D;1552236 said:


> I've always found the best shovel is the one someone else is using.


I'll admit those are my favorite also, lol.

But I do like to get out and do some shoveling here & there....keeps me going better, good to get out of the truck on longer events and get fresh air/stretch.

Lots of good points/info made by trusty. I'll add the harder you work TheSnowPlow, the better it seems to do. Its also great for chopping small amounts of ice/hardpack.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is the only complaint I've ever heard about the snowplows. We have two 28" pushers and two snow graders. They work great with snow under 4" but you really appreciate them when the snow has a little icepack underneath. Scrapes it right up. The blue shovel would be in pieces. And as far as a snowblower, the grader is faster up to 4". Can't wait for the blue shovels to wear out so i can order more.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I definitely need to give it time to break in. It's got a place on the truck. I used it today and it did great to clear some wind blown dusting/drifting. Maybe I should have gotten the 36. Who knows, I might get to liking it more after it's got a good sharp edge and order a 36. 

For the record, I was pushing a heavy wet snow in most cases so it didn't seem to do well after it built up a pile. I think it will do even better in a dry snow. I also chopped at some ice and it took the beating like a champ.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1552522 said:


> I definitely need to give it time to break in. It's got a place on the truck. I used it today and it did great to clear some wind blown dusting/drifting. Maybe I should have gotten the 36. Who knows, I might get to liking it more after it's got a good sharp edge and order a 36. *With that attitude, I'm confident you'll end up liking it, and probably be ordering a 36'er*
> 
> For the record, I was pushing a heavy wet snow in most cases so it didn't seem to do well after it built up a pile. I think it will do even better in a dry snow. I also chopped at some ice and it took the beating like a champ.


.....Thumbs Up......


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. The wet snow was tough today. But i dont think anything does really well in wet snow. And they are really good at chopping ice without damaging the surface below.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

After using the shovel again. I looked at the edge and it had no wear at all. Even though the company says not to sharpen the edge to let it "break-in" on it's own. I'm a retired mechanic by trade and after looking at it, I decided to take a small hand plain with the cutting edge adjusted so it "skims" and not carve the material. At my height (6 foot) I positioned the shovel where it felt the most comfortable to use and cut the edge so it was at the correct angle when in use. It now has a bluntly sharp edge that "DOES NOT GET CAUGHT IN SIDEWALK CRACKS. Sorry for yelling. This shovel when new will send you head over heels if you catch a crack. While it didn't actually happen to me, I took one to the gut a few times. That's when I decided to cut the edge myself. It worked perfectly fine with one long stroke. The edge now, will not drop into the cracks if you miss a spot while "plowing" the snow that is hard packed, just flip it over and you have the knife edge to carve it off. 

Next issue I've found that Quality control has failed to correct is how the mold board mates to the black brace assembly. There's a good 1/4in gap if not more between them and it's bolted together tight. I feel these two parts should be "molded" so they meet flush together when bolted on. It looks cheap and the mold board is already being distorted where it bolts onto the top of the black brace. It would be nice if they (The Snow Plow.com) would correct these two simple issues. The mating of the two parts being tight would stop some of the flex as well. Taking one more step and cutting a edge from the start would make the shovel much easier to use right away rather then taking a few to the gut while it breaks in. These two issues I've found with it just don't put it in the price range it's in. I will try to get some good close up pics of what I'm talking about and post them. Outside of these two things, it's a nice shovel and has it's place on my truck.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Like anything else you get what you pay for. The shovels hold up very well to wear. Manufacturing is well not very involved and likely not important to be precise. More than likely the braces and parts are molded in Asia for a fraction of what it would cost here. The moldboards could come from anywhere, but if they are done in house which I suspect they are do to the massive expense of teflon sheets. Then there is nothing more to do than cut, and press them. In the end though it not like this guy is making a killing on these things. PTFE is not cheap.

With my most recent order I placed a special request. They could have declined, instead they made it seem like no problem but then failed to meet that request. Now instead of feeling good about giving my money to a small business I will feel as though I am just contributing to the machine. I will buy from them again, but instead of being loyal I will search for competitive options first.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

trustyrusty;1551823 said:


> We run Snow Plows and also have a pile of the blue Arctic Blast shovels at our shop. The snow plows work awesome for 1 to 1.5 inches which is where we typically scrape them. The only time I would consider using the blue ones is when we actually need to scoop like 3 inches or more, AKA getting way behind on our sidewalks.
> 
> If you find it spilling over the back, stand it up a little steeper and speed up. This will often get a rolling action started like the plow on your truck and you can literally run behind it (on a smooth walk of course).
> 
> ...


You need to post more on this site.

I have three snow plows and they work exactly like they are marketed/designed to. Not only that, but they take an ass whooping too. "grossly overpriced" is way too dramatic. I don't know what you expected from these pieces of equipment, but it seems like it was way too much.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Love my snowplows. Took some time to get used to, but it's the best shovel out there.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

It's a great shovel. Especially when your pushing off the walkway/curb and onto the parking lot. Scooping drifted snow with a 36" is not the funnest, but as a whole Thumbs Up.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah i don't understand what is so special about these shovels...i'm debating on buying one just to see because overall the reviews have been positive...i just don't see how they are much better than the shovels that are available locally...i don't quite understand the name either, when i saw the name it made me think of a plow that windrows, so i figured this one was angled so you could just walk and push it to the side, more or less effortlessly, some kind of special or different concept than a conventional shovel...such is not the case...apparently they are light and possibly more durable than most other shovels...if that's all then i'm not sold


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

jbell36;1554771 said:


> yeah i don't understand what is so special about these shovels...i'm debating on buying one just to see because overall the reviews have been positive...i just don't see how they are much better than the shovels that are available locally...i don't quite understand the name either, when i saw the name it made me think of a plow that windrows, so i figured this one was angled so you could just walk and push it to the side, more or less effortlessly, some kind of special or different concept than a conventional shovel...such is not the case...apparently they are light and possibly more durable than most other shovels...if that's all then i'm not sold


It's obvious that you don't know. Did you think that they actually would have mounted the head at an angle to the handle??? That is done manually with the adjustable angle of your arms and wrists.

In small accumulations you can literally angle the thing over and, if the sidewalk is smooth enough, you can run from one end to the other. Then, when that pass is complete, you can angle the other way and run back again. You can also put this shovel straight in front of you and push straight, or any position in between, not unlike your snow plow on your truck. Hence, the name.

We are only running 30's at this point but I can tell you that on wide sidewalks they probably save us 30% of our time on accumulations of 2" or less. One of our guys keeps a pedometer in his pocket and he logged over 14 miles behind a 30" Snow Plow on Wednesday the 26th so I feel that we have a fair to middlin' idea of whether they work or not. I ordered some 36's yesterday and all of our guys are asking where they can buy them for their personal use because they like them so well. The maintenance guy at our church borrrowed one and now he wants a couple as well.

But don't buy one. You don't want it anyway it sounds like so rather than spend $50 on a grossly overpriced piece of junk just so you can diss it on here take the high road and get two or three dime store versions for the same money.

Sorry if I sound cross. I don't mind ALC complaining as he has first-hand experience and if he doesn't like it that's his opinion and I'm fine with that. I just don't get someone chiming in with negative vibes when they've never seen one, much less tried it.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jbell you are talking about the snow grader.


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

trustyrusty;1554811 said:


> It's obvious that you don't know. Did you think that they actually would have mounted the head at an angle to the handle??? That is done manually with the adjustable angle of your arms and wrists.
> 
> In small accumulations you can literally angle the thing over and, if the sidewalk is smooth enough, you can run from one end to the other. Then, when that pass is complete, you can angle the other way and run back again. You can also put this shovel straight in front of you and push straight, or any position in between, not unlike your snow plow on your truck. Hence, the name.
> 
> ...


I agree, angle and go... if you like the 30" you'll love the 36". Plus they are durable. The big box store ones wear out a lot quicker. Nothing like a handle snapping off in the middle of a storm.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

LuckyPlower;1554854 said:


> I agree, angle and go... if you like the 30" you'll love the 36". Plus they are durable. The big box store ones wear out a lot quicker. Nothing like a handle snapping off in the middle of a storm.


We always kept all our broken shovels for spare parts. When Ames went to that horrible plastic coated steel handle on the 24" Arctic Blast shovel they would fall off in less than one storm. That little screw that holds the wedge in would strip out and it was all over but the cryin'. Luckily we had a bunch of the broken or wore out older models with wood handles and we spent one afternoon changing them all out. Glad those days are over for us.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

trustyrusty;1554811 said:


> It's obvious that you don't know. Did you think that they actually would have mounted the head at an angle to the handle??? That is done manually with the adjustable angle of your arms and wrists.
> 
> In small accumulations you can literally angle the thing over and, if the sidewalk is smooth enough, you can run from one end to the other. Then, when that pass is complete, you can angle the other way and run back again. You can also put this shovel straight in front of you and push straight, or any position in between, not unlike your snow plow on your truck. Hence, the name.
> 
> ...


well first of all, you need to back the **** off russ...i was simply expressing an opinion, wanting to hear from others how and why this product is better than any other...and how does making an angled shovel not make sense? i also flat out said i will probably buy one to see why some think it is so "superior" than any other shovel, i did not say it was a pice of **** and i will never buy one...why are you all butt hurt anyways, you didn't design the ****in' thing...or did you?

all this over a shovel, jeeze russ, you need to relax


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its just that guys are very defensive about equipment that they like. This forum is what makes opinions about equipment so valuable; no manufacturer could ever dream of getting such great (or not so great) advertising. It doesn't matter what their marketing budget is, the forum's customers will tell the truth because maybe they feel their cred is at stake. So when you complain about a piece that you don't know much about,that a whole bunch of other people like, they feel as if it got personal. It is not me, I'm just sayin.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

BTW, where are the moderators? Shouldn't this thread be moved to the appropriate forum?


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

jbell36;1555363 said:


> well first of all, you need to back the **** off russ...i was simply expressing an opinion, wanting to hear from others how and why this product is better than any other...and how does making an angled shovel not make sense? i also flat out said i will probably buy one to see why some think it is so "superior" than any other shovel, i did not say it was a pice of **** and i will never buy one...why are you all butt hurt anyways, you didn't design the ****in' thing...or did you?
> 
> all this over a shovel, jeeze russ, you need to relax


I'm relaxed.


----------



## Sleeping Giant (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello,
First time posting long time reader. I recently made an order from the snowplow.com, how long typically does it take for them to fill an order. I received an order confirmation e-mail on 11/5 indicating that they will send me an e-mail will shipping confirmation. They have charged my card and still nothing? Is this typical for these guys? I did send them an e-mail on Monday with no response. Thanks for the help..... Yes I know this is a very old post but being new to posting to the forum I wasn't sure where to put this.. Thanks...

Sleeping Giant in Montana


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

Sleeping Giant;1868265 said:


> Hello,
> First time posting long time reader. I recently made an order from the snowplow.com, how long typically does it take for them to fill an order. I received an order confirmation e-mail on 11/5 indicating that they will send me an e-mail will shipping confirmation. They have charged my card and still nothing? Is this typical for these guys? I did send them an e-mail on Monday with no response. Thanks for the help..... Yes I know this is a very old post but being new to posting to the forum I wasn't sure where to put this.. Thanks...
> 
> Sleeping Giant in Montana


I have ordered from them twice. Each time I ordered it took about 10 days to arrive. You will love their shovels. I have both types. Huge time saver.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree with everyone's post here, basically you need to have an array of shovels and blowers at your disposable and use according to conditions. 

And yes the best shovel is the one someone else is using Thumbs Up

I have this giant orange steel pusher that I've had since I was a kid doing the local driveways....The thing weighs a ton but man does it scrape clean...I would def recommend this shovel but I'm not even sure if they are made any more.

It's in the truck I'll post a pic at lunch.

~edit
So are these line of shovels including the dominator really that much better?


----------



## Sleeping Giant (Nov 12, 2014)

blizzardsnow;1868354 said:


> I have ordered from them twice. Each time I ordered it took about 10 days to arrive. You will love their shovels. I have both types. Huge time saver.


AWESOME! Thanks for the re-assurance.


----------



## Sleeping Giant (Nov 12, 2014)

AccuCon;1868424 said:


> I agree with everyone's post here, basically you need to have an array of shovels and blowers at your disposable and use according to conditions.
> 
> And yes the best shovel is the one someone else is using Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


I'm hoping their better, quality wise.. The only shovels available locally don't last. Seem to wear them out with a light work out...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

AccuCon;1868424 said:


> So are these line of shovels including the dominator really that much better?


Yes. 
The dominator & the 30in snowplow shovels are pretty much all we're getting anymore. Guys don't wanna mess with anything else. I have a 36incher & a dominator in my personal truck.

edit: we do throw an extra screw (or 2) in the handles though.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sleeping Giant;1868265 said:


> Hello,
> First time posting long time reader. I recently made an order from the snowplow.com, how long typically does it take for them to fill an order. I received an order confirmation e-mail on 11/5 indicating that they will send me an e-mail will shipping confirmation. They have charged my card and still nothing? Is this typical for these guys? I did send them an e-mail on Monday with no response. Thanks for the help..... Yes I know this is a very old post but being new to posting to the forum I wasn't sure where to put this.. Thanks...
> 
> Sleeping Giant in Montana


Got a 36" from ACE Hardware in my ink spot of a town last year, this year I picked up "2" 30" from my Boss dealer. They great and move a lot of snow.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I remembered last year everyone was bragging about these shovels. I figured this season I'd pick one up but I forgot the name. Now the thread was started again and I can pick one up, cool


----------



## Sleeping Giant (Nov 12, 2014)

gc3;1869157 said:


> I remembered last year everyone was bragging about these shovels. I figured this season I'd pick one up but I forgot the name. Now the thread was started again and I can pick one up, cool


I'm glad I could resurrect this thread! I'm excited to see their performance... I kind of feel like a kid on Christmas morning , but I know that feeling will quickly go away when I actually start working. Lol .


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I own 30 snow plow shovels... a dozen scoop style, the rest are push style.. We break every other brand, plastic crap...
Snow plow shovels last season after season..


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't even tell you how many of these we have for our sidewalk crews. We have been using them for a couple of years now, along with a few others (as others have mentioned always a good idea to have an array of options with you), and The Snow Plow by far is the best. It will stand up over time, and have you worrying if it is going to break in the next five minutes like the others. 
The other testament for these is you can't go wrong with the shovel the Chicago Blackhawks Ice Girls use to clean off the ice during commercial breaks  They are a great marketing tool for them while at the game


----------

